# ashtray/lighter



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

Anyone know what the price for the lighter and ashtray package sells for on the 2005 GTO?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

rollover said:


> Anyone know what the price for the lighter and ashtray package sells for on the 2005 GTO?


Front- $77.00
Rear- $69.00
.... and that is cheap, let me know! :cheers


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

absolutly no smokin in my goat, but i'm a nonsmoker :cheers 

"to each their own" :cool


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

Actually, no smoking in any of my cars. I am looking for one for the extra power source. I don't like the power source for charging my cell phone in the center console. Sometimes I need to charge the phone while still being able to use it and I don't like driving with the console lid open.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

rollover said:


> Actually, no smoking in any of my cars. I am looking for one for the extra power source. I don't like the power source for charging my cell phone in the center console. Sometimes I need to charge the phone while still being able to use it and I don't like driving with the console lid open.


Go ahead and plug it up, run the wire out the side and close the console lid. Won't pinch the wire. I have charged my phone and powered my GPS with the lid closed. If you need two power sources, get a cigarette lighter splitter from Radio Shack (@$7.00).


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

rollover said:


> Actually, no smoking in any of my cars. I am looking for one for the extra power source. I don't like the power source for charging my cell phone in the center console. Sometimes I need to charge the phone while still being able to use it and I don't like driving with the console lid open.


i hear that.


----------



## mnstrundhd (Jul 22, 2005)

I paid $90 for a front ashtray and the dealer installed for free. Don't smoke. It is for my radar detector only.


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

I hard-wired the escort. Couldn't stand that cord hanging down the dash. Didn't realize that you could close the lid without pinching the cord. Learn something new about these cars everyday. That space under the radio is pretty useless seeing as you can't even get a pair of sunglasses in there. Right now I just have the registration and insurance card in there seeing as you never know when that will come into play.


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Been kinda wondering about that also, I want to hard wire my V1 but there seems to be a lack of lighter to plug into. Can one just buy the harness for the lighter and if so where does it plug into?
Also I like to keep my detecter out of sight on the windshield just to the right of the rear view mirror. But they have those d**n bumps there, where do you guys mount you detectors? :willy: 
Dash is too low, and in the middle of the windshield will get you a ticket every time your stopped!


----------



## rollover (Sep 16, 2005)

What I did was went to RatShack and bought a 12ft black phone cord and ran that along the bottom of the windshield tucked behind the dash toward the left side of the car and into the fuse box where there are plenty of fuses to tap into and a few good ground spots. Not sure which fuse I ran it to but it turns off/on with the ignition. This way I never have to worry about leaving it on when I get out of the car. Since you keep yours so high up on the windshield, you can run the phone cord up and tuck it into the headliner and run down the drivers side pillar to the fuse box. This is how I ran the wiring for my Gentex mirror.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> absolutly no smokin in my goat, but i'm a nonsmoker :cheers
> 
> "to each their own" :cool


 :agree :cheers


----------



## xMeekSx (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone have any pics of the rear ashtray and where it goes? The little cover for the small storage behind the center console on mine seems to be broken.


----------

